# England?



## springseternal (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi, is anyone here from England? If so where are you from?
Would be nice to know


----------



## goku23 (Nov 22, 2014)

hi mate, from west london here.


----------



## paladin (May 19, 2015)

Newcastle upon Tyne.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

North West London


----------



## Drunky (Feb 8, 2015)

Norwich


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

West Midlands.


----------



## ichibei (May 19, 2015)

Central London
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## springseternal (Mar 10, 2014)

goku23 said:


> hi mate, from west london here.


Awesome, what part


----------



## springseternal (Mar 10, 2014)

Anyone from Essex?


----------



## goku23 (Nov 22, 2014)

springseternal said:


> Awesome, what part


not far from heathrow mate, yourself?


----------



## Furiosa (Jun 2, 2015)

West Midlands here!


----------



## Blue2015 (Jul 3, 2015)

Staffordshire, West Midlands


----------



## springseternal (Mar 10, 2014)

goku23 said:


> not far from heathrow mate, yourself?


I'm from Essex


----------



## Drew Peacock (Jun 24, 2015)

I live in Essex, in the south of the county.


----------



## macky (Jan 25, 2015)

Mid-Essex


----------



## AbsurdistMalarky (Sep 28, 2010)

North West here


----------



## AB1994 (Jul 4, 2015)

Liverpool


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Garstang, Lancashire


----------



## Neonstars09 (Jun 22, 2015)

"lovely" Liverpool...


----------



## PandaPop (May 21, 2010)

I'm from Essex


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

Essex here


----------



## SouthWest (Dec 4, 2014)

⇙ Cornwall


----------



## DJAshton (Jun 8, 2015)

Hertfordshire just north of London


----------



## Dan1987 (May 26, 2015)

Hi from Nottingham


----------



## scott83 (Aug 10, 2014)

West Midlands


----------



## Todd124 (Aug 31, 2015)

Norfolk!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

.


----------



## Kmarie92 (Aug 13, 2014)

West London here


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

North Yorkshire


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

.


----------



## Jake93 (Sep 5, 2015)

Lancashire


----------



## Redvision_95 (Aug 29, 2015)

kinda on the border of birmingham and south staffordshire.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> The county with the highest homicide rate per head in Britain. If you don't know of a killer, you probably never left your house. I'm exaggerating although I personally do.


Which one has the lowest I wonder.

I have been to England, and visited Hoddesdon inter alia.


----------



## Eluvium (Nov 27, 2015)

Devon


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

East London


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm in Cheshire. Not the 'posh' eastern part unfortunately. I'm from the west side - not too far from Chester.



Eluvium said:


> Devon


A lovely part of the country. I've been holidaying in Croyde for the past 21 years! I would love to move or retire down there...


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

South east, Kent


----------



## optom12 (Sep 6, 2015)

I'm from Nottingham/ Leicester . How are we all today


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

Oobe said:


> I grew up in Romford, innit.


U fackin wot bruv


----------



## SpongeBobFan (Dec 3, 2015)

Hayman said:


> I'm in Cheshire. Not the 'posh' eastern part unfortunately. I'm from the west side - not too far from Chester.
> 
> A lovely part of the country. I've been holidaying in Croyde for the past 21 years! I would love to move or retire down there...


I'm from Cheshire too, the western part


----------



## spzed (Dec 27, 2012)

Coventry here; one of the most depressing cities in England.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

A small town between Lancaster and Preston in Lancashire.


----------



## femalepresident (Mar 20, 2015)

springseternal said:


> Hi, is anyone here from England? If so where are you from?
> Would be nice to know


Bedfordshire. *crickets sound*


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

DJAshton said:


> Hertfordshire just north of London


Rickmansworth (or maybe Hoddesdon?)


----------

